# Cave Run Lake, ky



## maxwebb (Jun 24, 2008)

Has anyone been to Cave Run Lake in KY? Going the first week of april and would like to get some info.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

I pass this Lake about 4 times a month on Business,I have talked to the locals and they tell me the muskey fishing is great.S.M and Crappie also.


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

Are you fishing for Muskies?


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

SOMA is going to have Tony Grant giving a seminar at Wilmington college this coming Saturday. He guides out of there, you could always ask him . The seminar is free. Check out SOMA's website for further details


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

fished there many times just whatch the stump fields there are many through out the lake. can be dangeress if water is up cause many are just aove water or could be just a FOOT OR TWO BELOW SURFACE. just be carfull.stop by crash mullins bait store he is very helpfull.people that work there are real nice.good musky fishing in spring if water is muddy as usal in spring try rattletraps in 3/4 or 1 once


----------



## maxwebb (Jun 24, 2008)

Well were three school bus drivers that really go for the Bass, but i'll take a slezzy o'l Musky if he gets on the line. Is it normally muddy in the early spring?


----------



## maxwebb (Jun 24, 2008)

Were is Crash Mullings bait store located? we were planning on staying Knobbs campsite there on the north east side. if you happen to have his address site i can program it into my GPS. Thanks Guys for all you help!!


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

the address is crashs landing musky guide service and bait shop 1170 ky hwy 801 morehead ky 4051


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

the zip code was 40351.ifyou dont know the lake there are many of guides on the lake they can show you alot in one day next time go on your own.there are lots of big crappie in the lake to.lots of grass at zippo flats for black crappie also some of the lakes bestmusky fishing in summer.the size limit on musky changed to 36 inches for 2010


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

What is the secret to the bass and crappie at Cave Run? I've been there several times, and I've had very little luck. I'm planning on camping at Zilpo in late April, and would love to get into some crappie!
Thanks!


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

inlate april try brush in shollow water 2- 6 ft .try going to worix boat dock. it is almost staight across lake little to right .some brushy coves on left going toward worix boat dock .or go around the bouys at zilpo flats.go left when you leave zilpo dock when you get to theother side of flats fish coves on the left.good place for 
bass or musky lots of brush and grass


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

When you go down there, go to Crashs' Landing...its the local bait shop there...they will supply all the info you need. Good Luck!


http://www.muskiethrills.com/1264.html

Go to the above link...Look at these color examples...the last two examples at the bottom of the page are hot colors at Cave Run. SHhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## maxwebb (Jun 24, 2008)

anyone going to Cave Run next week?


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

I was down that way this past week and the locals where hitting it already.Lake not up much yet.I will be back down that way in a week or so,I'll see if I can get a report.


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

Me & my grandfather made two trips down there back in '96 & '97 to fish for muskies. Both times we went out with Gregg Thomas in September. 

On our first trip we fished all day without seeing a musky. The last hour of daylight we was fishing a cove off of the marina where we launched ( I forget which marina ) & my grandfather made a cast & his jerkbait became entangled in the leader on the surface. He was shaking his line trying to free his jerkbait, which made all sorts of commotion on the surface from his attempt to free it. Then out of no where this huge musky exploded on his lure & fought him for about 30 seconds, made a run towards the boat, cleared the water with his entire body & spit the jerkabait out of his mouth at the boat. I have never seen a fish that big in my life. Gregg said that it easily was 50" or better, & between 40-50 pounds.

Our second trip was at the same time in September, & we fished all day without getting a single bite. I had a 30" follow my spinnerbait to the boat, but that was it.

Although we didn't boat any Muskies, Gregg was a great guide ( hell I think he was only 18 at the time we went the first time ) & we had a great time. Cave Run is a beautiful lake & the scenery doesn't get any better down there than in the fall.

If you go, let me know how things look down there these days, as I think I am going to head back down there & try to get that monster musky this September. Hopefully Gregg will be able to take us.


----------

